# Gestone injections.



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey ladies

Just wondering if anyone has had the gestone injections instead of (or as well as ) cyclogest.  How did you find the injections? They sound- and look- painful.  Have they made a difference to anyone ? 

Thanks for any advise!

Louise


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Louise, 

I always bled before OTD on cyclogest so my new clinic changed me to Gestone injections and I made it through to OTD so for me it's a definite positive change. 

The injections are a little daunting at first but as you'll be aware they are intramuscular so they are to be injected in the upper qtr of your rear buttarsh cheek! My advise would be to warm the viles in your bra whilst you prep the injections and area. I used to use an ice cube to numb the area then after 3-5 mins fill the syringe up with the gestone and insert.. You HONESTLY won't feel much once you have numbed the area.. After my first go they were a breeze. Also another hint would be to massage the area after you've injected it so that the oil moves around as they can and did with me cause a little lump but nothing to large or anything to worry about. 

God bless you and lots of luck xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I always bleed before OTD on cyclogest but not on gestone so it definitely works better for me.  I do my own using a mirror and I find it fine now I'm used to it.  My tips: definitely watch the YouTube videos of where to inject 'progesterone in oil', I wasn't doing it high enough or 'out' enough towards the hip at first and found it painful but once I realised where the right spot is it was fine, not that painful at all.  Agree with HBK to warm up the vials beforehand in your bra, and always press on the spot afterwards as that really limits bruising.  If you are on it for a while after a BFP (fingers crossed) you need to limit any bruising so you always have somewhere you can inject as you wouldn't want to inject into a bruise.  Oh and pull back a little before you inject just to check no blood comes into the syringe, if it does you have to withdraw and change the needle.  I forgot to do this once and ended up with a huge bruise from injecting into a blood vessel by accident.  Make sure you change the needle between drawing up and injecting even if it's the same size needle, as when you draw up it can get blunted on the glass. Good luck you'll be fine xxx


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks hkb and mrs rock- great tips!  Not looking forward to them but hopefully won't be too bad.  Think dh is dreading them more than me as he is doing the injections! 

Lots of love x


----------



## Leftleg (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Louise, 

Really don't worry, I nearly cried when I first saw the needle but they don't hurt. I don't know if you're on clexane but its a much shorter needle and I find that much more painful. The only time I got upset was waiting for my DH to do the injection so I did them myself. I found it much easier esp because as time goes on you'll have less space to inject as you get lumps and bumps, and you can feel yourself where to put in the needle. I've read to put it in swiftly 'like a dart' but I found it completely painless when I pushed it in slowly. Make sure you warm the vials first as otherwise the plunger is very hard to push down. Be prepared you may feel it more the next day and I've still got itchy lumps a few weeks after stopping but that's the worst of it.

One more thing, I used EMLA cream to numb the area first. Good luck! X


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks left leg

Will try some of the emla cream as well!!

Xx


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

I would definitely recommend emla cream.  30 minutes before put a blob on and you won't feel a thing.  I always injected in my thigh and it was fine.  x


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Gestone is what we used  

They don't hurt at all I didn't find, needle looks scary but it's surprisingly not that bad. xx


----------



## Sue68 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi! The nurse did mine yesterday and she asked me to wiggle my toes.  This made the injection far less painful. Apparently you can't tense up when wiggling toes  

Hth x


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I'm so glad I found this thread! I've just been advised to use intramuscular injections (as well as high dose Clexane and Cyclogest) on next cycle and I can only presume its Gestone the Consultant is talking about. I've been nervous just thinking about them  so all your suggestions have helped a lot.

Just want to say hi to *Ivfmamma *congrats on the arrival of your LO and *HkbMorris* congrats on your BFP! 
Also to *Louisej29* - good luck with the injections! and your cycle in general.

I haven't been on here for several months but I seem to recall messaging you all and/or 'seeing you around' at one time or another 

Essie xx


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi all

I'm finding the gestone injections not too bad! Nowhere near as bad as the clexane !

Essie. Yes I've spoken to you a few times on different threads, how are you doing? Are you cycling again at the mo? 

Xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Louise... Im ok thanks.. I won't be cycling until about April/May. Still having investigations following ectopic as still experiencing pain... 7 mnths on. but i have been given a verbal protocol for next treatment which involves higher dosage clexane and cyclogest, gestone, scratch again, embryo glue and scope..... as you can see we've asked them to throw everything at us this time  

Im pleased to hear you're coping with injections.. and that they're not as bad as clexane. Are you self injecting or has DH got that honour? Im still a bit nervous not least about hitting a sciatic nerve!  

All the best Louise.. I'll be thinking of you  

xx


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh Essie. Pleased to hear you have a plan. You have really been through it and sorry to hear you are still having pain. Hope you get sorted soon.

I was fine injecting myself with downreg and stimm drugs but can't do the claxeane or gestone so dh has the job! The nurse went through them with us and did the first ones, showing him what to do so and he seems to have the hang of it. I was also v nervous about hitting a nerve but so far so good - clexane just stings like hell for ages even if I have iced it first! 

Hoping it works.  Very weary of all of this fifth time round!! 

Lots of love x


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

i can imagine you weary.. i feel same this being our 4th. It has to be our last so hoping this is it for us both  

Take care xx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a few questions re gestone injections if anyone able to answer:
- how far in should the needle go? 
Am Using a blue needle was told by nurse to put about halfway in but looking on internet this doesn't seem right?
- should we be drawing needle back initially to check for blood?
Again advice by our nurse was that it was not necessary
- what angle to put needle in at?
We were told that ok to angle it but Internet says 90 degrees

Don't want to be injecting & it not go where it's supposed to and therefore not be effective.

Thanks for any help x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Fififi, I've used Gestone in two of my cycles as I always bled before otd.. Well with gestone I never did so it must of gone in right for me. 

There isn't really any major problems with it. This is how I injected mine. 
Warmed vials up in my bra, iced the area which was a target in upper qtr, prepped the vials into syringe and then used the draw up needle which I think was green then changed to blue. Placed needle on target and slowly pushed it in (no particular angle) and push it all the way in and started to push the syringe down.. Once all injected slowly pulled the needle out and massaged the area afterwards.. All done. I did find that after 6 or so days I did get a lump and then injections became a little here there and everywhere around the lump but still within the right area and I did twice get blood but that was on syringe exit. I spoke with my consultant and he said don't worry about it. 

All the very best, people will have different ways to apply to suit them but for me this worked both times as I actually made it to otd xx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks HBK - last night was bit easier.
My legs & bum starting to be achy afterwards now so guessing it's going to right place.
Feel reassured that this will hopefully prevent early bleed & fingers crossed I get BFP as result.

Hope things going ok with you x


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi ladies.. I have to say again i'm so thankful for this thread! I've not started my injections yet but finding all your experiences really helpful. i can imagine myself instructing DH as i lay on the bed reading your methods from my phone 

*Fifi* I've been cheering you on behind the scenes... Well done! 

*HBK* ... hello! i remember you too from threads in the past.. I remember you giving me lots of support when i needed it. You may not remember because of all the posts we send but i never forget a kindness  Hope all is going smoothly 
Essie xx


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Fifii / Essie

They are not as bad as you first think.  The nurse at the lister did the first one for me - it's best to bend over the sofa rather than lie down flat. We only had one nightmare when I started bleeding a lot- other than that they were relatively easy and dh coped well.  Agree that it's best to warm it up first ( nurse also told me to warm it up in your bra for five mins!)  and it hurts less when warmer.  

I found the clexane to be worse! 

Good luck everyone

Xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Louise    Im learning something new every time. Read your post out to DH whose obviously interested in this and typical male zoomed in on the 'bend over sofa' and said he might have to take advantage of that!!      ((blush)))

Seriously thou, i didn't find clexane to be too much of a problem so feeling optimistic.. just a bit nervous  

Essie xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello Essie, I do remember you and more so from your beautiful picture. 

Lovely to hear your doing ok, when are you starting your tx? How exciting.. Thank you for your kind wishes.. I've now been told that I should have my other tube clipped! Thanks a wonderful BMI consultant who I decided I'd visit as it's been niggling my mind.. The NHS never mentioned a problem nor did my private clinic. But what I know now is that after so many top grade transfers something else is wrong when every test including hysto has come back totally normal.. He explained that a partial blocked tube also carries hydrasalpinx (however you spell it) so small pockets of toxic fluid will seep and will kill the embryo.. Best tx is clipp it off.. So my GP has referred me via the chose & book service to see him under nhs as she's furious it's not been mentioned before as a possibility. 

Well I've done all the gestone injections myself and found them easy to do in front of a mirror.. You're all very lucky to have DH/DP's to do them for you. 

Clexane is a stinger isn't it? Also bruise central! But if it gives us our dream who cares ah.. All the best guys xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Ha ha Louise I've now got the wrong image in my mind of bend over the sofa and one leg up!! Ha ha dear god.. Hope the curtains are firmly closed for that one!! 

I know I feel quite furious myself as the stupid NHS clinic that did it in September 2010 should of also considered this prior to me starting any treatment and more so after my 3rd failure with perfect blasts.. I've spent a fortune (like all of us on here) and for what.. I'm so glad I made the decision to pay for a private consultant with this man.. He is very well known within BMI and Fertility world.. He actually asked my first consultant was that did my op and when I declared her name he rolled his eyes and just said.. Bad move by her, I've dealt with her mistakes before!! 

Anyhow I've my apt with him on 10th March then I guess I'll be on the nhs waiting list (hopefully he'll push for me to have tx ASAP) then I'm aiming for October/November.. Worse case will be early next year, due to needing to save big time for tx overseas.. Wish I could just win the lottery.. Just enough for a few more cycles xx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Essie - thanks for being a secret cheerleader!!!  
Thankfully after 3 nights of trying various positions and angles (oooohhh errr Mrs) we've more or less got hang of doing these gestone injections.
The injection itself not hurting now but do feel bit sore in area afterwards.
I've been using heat pad to warm the area before & after injection and that plus change to standing, rather than sitting has helped me.
Hope when you get to injection stage you have no problems xxx

HBK - sorry to see you currently are in a position where all/many of your previous treatments could have been in vain. I had similar thing, though not quite to extent as yours, due to useless consultant who missed glaringly obvious endo and thought IUI was more beneficial to "older ladies" than IVF ... financially not in same league as you but am still very sad at the lost years and emotional strains during what would have been my more fertile years compared to now.
Hope op goes smoothly & you have successful ending to your journey very soon   

Louise - thanks for your tips
I found clexane injections fine when I did them on my last cycle ... even managed to avoid bruising! Must be the rather wobbly tummy I have - knew there was a reason I never made it to gym since Xmas!!!


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Aw HBK thank you  

My DH is incorrigible! I,ll be closing the curtains too.. and locking the doors haha 

I can't believe the incompetence you've received! At least now you can focus on remedying that and going onto your bfp    

We're hoping to start in April. Just waiting for a donor match. You never know with this journey... all hell can break loose at any moment and the next thing you know you're on the 2ww   

Yes Louise its our 4th. Never in a million years i thought IF  would take me here. I was so naive to think it would work first time. Surely all this trauma, emotional and physical fatigue and money has to be worth it?? Amazing though how you can find positivity for another cycle.. Lucky 4th for us both i hope  

Sadly we didn't win the lottery last night... may be next week  

Essie xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

*Fifi*.. sounds like you really getting the hang of them now 

Thanks for the tips and good luck with cycle  

Essie xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry Louise... didn't realise it was your 6th! Oh i do hope this is it for you   

What stage are you at? I'll be thinking of you 
   

xx


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Essie

Haven't started cycle 6 yet.  To be honest we haven't a clue where to go- Spain- Greece- Prague !  Decisions decisions.  Also one more go OE or time to move to de.  In a complete head spin with it all. 

How are you getting on? 
Xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Louise... this journey's hard enough without the added complication of choosing which clinic to go too! I've heard good reports about penny at serum??  We're staying where we are as generally we've been very happy with Care .. they got me a bfp at least and i want this go as stressless as poss. 

I hope you get your OE bfp this time round. There's alot to get your head round DE but for me, as sad and hard as it was not having any other option, i was just grateful to still get a chance of having a family    

Im doing ok thanks.. just waiting to be matched. Hoping ectopic hasn't left any damage. Scans show up normal but i still get pulsating pains to the left and i think because its our last im more aware of it and very anxious.  Don't get me wrong.. im excited and grateful to have another chance.. but the pressure is on for a bfp!  

Lots of   to you Louise! 

Essie xx


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh Essie. You have been through so much. I really hope this is your time and you get that well deserved bfp!  Will keep everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you Louise - you've been through it too and I hope to see you on the pregnancy thread soon    

Essie
xx


----------

